
Why the Vertical Takeoff Airliner Failed: The Rotodyne Story - tzmudzin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkJOm1V77Xg
======
tzmudzin
While the commercial plug at the end surely is annoying, the video presents an
interesting concept. Is it time to re-evaluate with current technology, or
will it die just like ideas of Zeppellin use for bulk transport?

~~~
hindsightbias
Seaplanes. Coastal cities could be directly served and offload or replace
giant airports.

